# What is the cheapest way to get a small fantasy army



## thanusdelore

Ok my brother and I are going to ally his Brett and my ???? against Skaven.
I was wondering what is the cheapest all around ok army that I could get 1000 points with 
an example would be Island of Blood High elves off ebay and buy another bolt thrower and 1 more unit of somthing total price would be about 150.00 or less.

Not really sure of the effectivness of IOB and I would rather go for something like Wood elves or Empire.
I know ebay is the cheapest way to go but I wanted to hear from experienced buyers because although the High elves from IOB are readily available other things are not and it might be wise to buy a regiment of something here or there of Empire or Wood elves.
And I know wood elves suck right now but they should be getting a new book soon right?


----------



## fynn

its a pity you need an army to go with the britts, as i have a fully painted TK (no book) that i may selling (probaly between 1000to 1500pts).
But IoB is probaly the way to go, to get a base army, then add to the units from there.
Also check ebay for anyone selling HE for a good price, as theres always unpainted units for sale, and you may grab a good bargin.


----------



## olderplayer

The cheapest option I've found way is to look both locally and on e-bay for someone selling an entire army or the beginnings of an army. A lot of times the units are poorly painted, older out of print models, and some stuff is not as playable in 8th edition (units and models playable in earlier editions may not play well in 8th edition), but the discounted price will take that into account and building an army that way is well worthwhile in terms of the lower cost (50% or greater discount for the effective number of models that are likely to be playable). For a HE collection (about 4500 points worth of models), I started with a modest collection of army models from someone who was considering a HE army and then decided to get out of the game locally (paid about 50% of retail for the models that were usable with the less usable models being usable for bits and for conversions), I bought two boxes of Island of Blood (also got the small rule books for use to use at tourneys-more convenient than lugging around the big BRB-and we also could use the skaven models for a skaven army; some people buy the IOB box sell the other army on e-bay or swap with someone that plays skaven and also buys an IOB box) and then bought additional units on e-bay as needed (paying about 70% to 80% of the GW retail list price after including shipping costs for very good condition to excellent condition used or new and unpainted models). With 8th edition, there are people dropping out of the game and some new players (including some 40K players) start playing (especially with a new edition) and then decide it isn't for them and are willing to sell their units in blocks on e-bay or on a local web site or within the local player community.


----------



## Tim/Steve

The cheapest army in WFB is ogres... especially if you can do a little rudimentary conversion.
It is quite possible to build a 1k ogre army out of the £50 battalion so long as you convert a couple of models into into characters... it just won't be a particularly good army.
Equally you can get a cheap army from just buying boxes of ogre bulls and converting a few of them: £18.50 for 6 monstrous models is just about best value for money GW do (compare that with the £27.70 for 3 minotaurs, which are more of less the same size).

Ogres being a cheap army in general also means that if you can find them secondhand then they should still be pretty cheap- just had a quick look on eBay and there is a 2k army currently going for about £70... but it does have a long time left to run.
I've certainly picked up a lot of ogres for my army cheap off eBay (often needs a bit of work but not too difficult to get looking good if you have enough spare parts).


----------



## Creon

The option you mentioned, 2xIOB starter sets for the Elves is usually the cheapest. EBAY can be found for those at bargain prices.


----------



## Arli

I usually ninja bid on ebay. I also check craigslist frequently. I purchased almost 3k in Ogres on craigslist for $125. I also bought 2.5k in O&G on craigslist for $80. Recently, everything I have bought has been on ebay.


----------



## GrizBe

Also, Battalion Boxes. Generally you can get a decent sized army from just one or two of them without needed to add much. Its cheaper then buying the equivilent boxes seperately.


----------

